# Advanced and Nitrox Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be starting a new Advanced Class Wednesday night at 5:30pm at MBT Divers if anyone would like to come. The cost of the course is $169.00. We will meet for approximately 30 minutes to schedule 3 days of diving so bring your schedule with you. The Advanced Class will immediately be followed by a Nitrox Class that will begin at around 6:00pm. The cost of the nitrox class is $149.00, but if you sign up for both Advanced and Nitrox, the you will recieve a $50.00 discount on the Nitrox Class making the Nitrox class only $99.00. If you would like to sign up for either class you can call MBT at 455-7702.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone thinking of getting either of these certs should sign up. Rich is an excellent instructor.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

He did me good on my Nitrox! I aint dead yet!!oke

I would consider the advanced...if it didnt involve them spooky night dives!


----------

